# Cuyahoga steelhead



## LilSiman/Medina

I just moved into fairlawn, which puts me really close to the cuyahoga, I've been there a few times already with my fly rod looking for smallmouth but I was wondering if the steelhead action is any good or comparable to the rocky? How far do the fish travel? I found a map that says they make it to the gorge but that seems pretty far. Do any fish swim up sand run or yellow creek? Not looking for any spots just curious of where to start looking.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

LilSiman/Medina said:


> I just moved into fairlawn, which puts me really close to the cuyahoga, I've been there a few times already with my fly rod looking for smallmouth but I was wondering if the steelhead action is any good or comparable to the rocky? How far do the fish travel? I found a map that says they make it to the gorge but that seems pretty far. Do any fish swim up sand run or yellow creek? Not looking for any spots just curious of where to start looking.


A few years back I seen a guy catch one near the water treatment.plant on akron-penninsula road in the Cuyahoga Valley.


----------



## Shortdrift

Steelhead will swim upriver a lot further than you would care to walk. "And that's the truth".
I have seen steelhead in the creek here in Medina.


----------



## stak45dx1

It's not nearly as good as rocky river, a lot less fish and a lot more spread out.


----------



## flyphisherman

I'll second stak.......Far fewer fish with MUCH more room to spread out. Beautiful place to hike and fish though.


----------



## ChromeCollector

Shortdrift said:


> I have seen steelhead in the creek here in Medina.



You haven't seen any steelhead in any creeks in Medina, I'm calling 100% bullshit


----------



## Shortdrift

ChromeCollector said:


> You haven't seen any steelhead in any creeks in Medina, I'm calling 100% bullshit


Well Mr. Chrome Collector. Get out Google maps and then do some good old footwork and you might find out where you can find some chrome in the Medina area. Some seasoned long term steelheaders have taken them in the creeks/streams.


----------



## dugworm

Under Rt. 82 bridge is a popular and productive spot. Head North on river for other decent spots. And yes, chrome are caught in Medina area.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Shortdrift said:


> Well Mr. Chrome Collector. Get out Google maps and then do some good old footwork and you might find out where you can find some chrome in the Medina area. Some seasoned long term steelheaders have taken them in the creeks/streams.


One of my friends used to be a park ranger and him and my brother were watching spawning steelhead inside Medina City limits.. I trust their word more than any other fishermen I've ever met.


----------



## Steelhauler

I've caught them as far south as Valley City and with nothing to stop them, I imagine they just keep on going.


----------



## Shortdrift

Steelhauler said:


> I've caught them as far south as Valley City and with nothing to stop them, I imagine they just keep on going.


Hey Wes; They do,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Steelhauler

Shortdrift said:


> Hey Wes; They do,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Ron,

We'll have to chat soon!


----------



## CaptainFishpond

Seen them in Columbia Station creeks


----------



## laynhardwood

Steelhead are capable of swimming over 20 miles a day under the right conditions. It is not uncommon to find steelhead way way south of the lake.


----------



## tractor5561

sad that people are so willing to prove they know things, at the fishes expense.... more vulnerable waters yet again put in the spotlight by internet heroes.

here is the best advice you will ever get to catch steelhead kid. you cant catch them on the couch. get out there- and get after it. the cuyahoga is a tough nut to crack, but they are there. learn below 82, work your way north or south from there.


----------



## laynhardwood

This site is for helping people and sharing information.


----------



## matticito

I have never tried there, but at 82 seems like the starting spot. Watch the Cleveland Metroparks fishing blog. They'll be starting weekly reports tomorrow I believe to get ready for the steelhead season. https://www.clevelandmetroparks.com/parks/learn/blogs/fishing-report


----------



## the_waterwolf

It is no where near as good as the Rocky, I don't believe there is an argument there. It would not surprise me, as time goes on and I fish other non stocked tributaries, that you could locate a honey hole and, as long as you tell no one, you may have it all to yourself. The very few spots that I have found in the northwest I am still trying to figure out. No related coverer, no cold water springs, nothing that would ever make you look there. It was just simply walking, and walking, and walking, and walking some more until I found the spot during the right place at the right time, which may only last two days in some areas.


----------



## the_waterwolf

Without throwing any doubt, here is a 32" Steelhead that I landed while scouting for Northern Pike! This has happened a few times. I don't think that these fish are shy, it's simply a matter of fishing pressure and if they are hungry. I caught this on a 3" white twister tail, 1/16oz red lead head, on an 80lb fluorocarbon leader. No this was not in the Cuyahoga, or Northwest Ohio, this was, as another member posted, very South of Lake Erie, but could still be considered by some NW Ohio I guess. As Al Linder and many other greats have said it is being in the right place, at the right time, and you'll get bit!


----------



## the_waterwolf

Another for good measure, 80 lb flouro leader, #3 mepps, same day.


----------



## the_waterwolf

the only pike caught that day


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

80 lb leader jeeze


----------



## the_waterwolf

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> 80 lb leader jeeze


Haha! I know, right??


----------



## SelfTaught

Go big or go home


----------



## stak45dx1

80 lb leader? No way... steelhead only bite in 4lb or less leader!


----------



## bdawg

I've at least hooked into one or 2 steelhead every year the last 5 or 6 years while fishing the Hoga in October. They are there and they are not pressured. I've never seen anyone fishing for steelhead in my honey hole! It seems like a lot of people wait until November, but why wait when you can catch smallies and steel at the same time? These non-pressured fish will hit a lot of different baits. I've caught them on nightcrawlers, minnows, spinners, and rebel craws.


----------

